# Ceilitex



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

I think that stuff was removed from the marketplace because it was a fire problem. When you took in an inch and a half, you could see the Celotex glowing. The water stream did not penetrate the Celotex, and was not absorbed very well. Celotex was hard to put out, we often had to remove it, put it on a tarp and take it outside and water it down. Celotex was


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

I think that stuff was removed from the marketplace because it was a fire problem. When you took in an inch and a half, you could see the Celotex glowing. The water stream did not penetrate the Celotex, and was not absorbed very well. Celotex was hard to put out, we often had to remove it, put it on a tarp and take it outside and water it down. Celotex was a brand name. Try that name is you really want it.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

They are still available. Look for 12"x12" acoustical ceiling tiles. Here is an Armstrong link: http://www.armstrong.com/resclgam/na/ceilings/en/us/tiles.asp?shapeId=2

USG and other companies still make them. Not as popular as they once were.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

Tearing out about 900 sqft saturday. I will give you any that you want if you want to remove it.:thumbup:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Contact a local drywall supply. If they do not carry acoustical products also (most do) they can refer you to a company who does locally. It is likely special order. There's far more being removed these days than installed, as jcalvin mentioned.....


----------

